# 2015 TD surging at low throttle/mostly under 1/4 tank of fuel.



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

My '14 will do this from time to time. Im starting to think its somehow related to the beginning of the regen cycle. 
I switch to manual mode to keep the RPM up at low speed until I get to where Im going. It usually goes away on the next key cycle.


----------



## Jonwan (Jun 30, 2018)

Im pretty sure I found the problem. I changed the fuel filter...the dealership charged me 120 + an hour labor and I'm guessing they didn't even change it cause the problem is gone.


----------

